# Budgie pecks air? Behavior or health concern?



## Aitheria (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello,

I have a budgie who just turned 7y/o. About a year an a half ago he started this odd behavior of biting the air. He reaches out and just makes a biting or pecking motion like hes in a trance and he'll do it for quite a while if left alone. Should I be concerned? 
He only does this when hes not playing, otherwise he still displays healthy normal budgie habits. I tried feeling where his crop is and it feels the same as always, his beak looks normal. So is this "pecking air" a concerning behavior of an underlying health condition? Or is it just a weird behavior?

P.S He also developed this about 5months after a traumatic accident where he lost his ability to fly. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you get a short video of him while this behavior is happening? There is a behavior where they will adjust their crop and that can look like they are stretching and biting at nothing. If it's not that maybe a neurological issue as a result of the accident. Did he see a vet after the accident?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you asked your Avian Vet about this?
How long ago was the accident after which he developed the behavior?*


----------

